# Drugs. Ugh.



## Sasha (Jan 18, 2009)

So, I'm trying to learn all the drugs.

I know some specific drugs from reading my text and what they're used for. But I'm trying to learn the rest of the drugs, indications, contraindications, dosages, side effects, percautions, etc. 

And it feels like I'm just banging my head against a wall. It's not sticking. I flip through self made flash cards whenever I have some time, at work, at home, sitting on here, watching TV, (Unless it's wrestling. That gets my full attention!).

To other people who had this problem, what was your method of learning the drugs? Did you split them up or categorize them? Is there some secret I'm missing?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 18, 2009)

Rewrite them numerous times.  Read them out loud.  Record it.  Listen.

In other words use all the senses possible to help them stay in your mind.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 18, 2009)

ahh pharmo....I can't wait!


No body has a pearl of wisdom for memorizing the set?


----------



## Vonny (Jan 18, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Rewrite them numerous times.  Read them out loud.  Record it.  Listen.
> 
> In other words use all the senses possible to help them stay in your mind.



I did it this way and it worked for me, write everything out three times from the text book and then try writing them without the text book, just from memory skip what you cant remember and then at the end look to see what you remembered and missed. Take a break and they try doing it from memory again.

Doing this really worked for me not just with pharm but with other things such as DCAPBTLS and OPQRST type things.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 18, 2009)

Try to classify them into classes (i.e. betablockers, anticholinergics, etc.) and think of them in that manner.  Generally speaking, the drugs of one class are going to have the same basic characteristics.  Once that begins to "stick" then you can start concentrating on the nuances of each individual drug.  Refer back to your A&P when going over mechanisms of action.  Understanding why each drug does what it does also may help make it easier to understand.


----------



## vquintessence (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah definately lump them into classes.  Not sure how your program orders their cirriculum, but if you're "done" with A&P, keep studying it until it's concrete.  You should be able to spit out what a sympathomimetic, anticholinergic, etc, does without any problem.

Also, get familiar with the prefixes and suffixes of the generics.  Knowing them will allow alot of assumptions and can help provide differential diagnoses in the field.
Ex #1:  drugs ending in -INE (amlodipine, benidipine, felodipine), you can assume with a good amount of confidence that they're calcium channel blockers.
Ex #2:  drugs ending -LOL (metoprolol, nadolol, labetolol, timolol), can assume to be beta blockers.

Knowing a drug group and the A&P with the groups, gives you the ability to assume most of the precautions, side effects, indications, etc.  Good luck.


----------



## stringcheese (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds silly but when I was in nursing school I found that youtube-ing med commercials helped me memorize medications.


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 18, 2009)

Sasha what worked for me in school was not memorizing the drugs, dosages, etc just to memorize them. I tried to learn how the drugs work, why they work, where they work, when to use them, and when not to use them. This was helpful for the fact that by doing this, it makes it much harder to use the wrong drug and I simply would not just "know" the drugs.



Sasha said:


> So, I'm trying to learn all the drugs.
> 
> I know some specific drugs from reading my text and what they're used for. But I'm trying to learn the rest of the drugs, indications, contraindications, dosages, side effects, percautions, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 18, 2009)

Learn anatomy & physiology (particular CNS & ANS), once you have mastered this pharmacology is easy. All one would have to learn is the dosages. 

Shameful Paramedic schools are still attempting to teach memorization techniques that archaic and proven not to work. It's not your fault Sasha; rather the EMS education system has failed you and one of the reason it is well known Paramedics have a poor knowledge base of pharmacokinetics. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually.. I've taken A&P I and A&P II. I passed both with A's. I'm actually four classes away from the EMS degree after I finish medic. English Comp, Algebra, and two electives (Spanish and some social study class.).

However, I've began to think my A&P class was substandard and I might be better off retaking it with a different instructor, maybe at a different school. My school is starting to seem very much like FMTI, an infamous medic mill in the area


----------



## marineman (Jan 19, 2009)

For me when I was learning them I read through a few times using different books what the drug is used for and what it's action was. Different books present the information in a different way and you learn different pieces from each book. Then look back in the old memory bank and think about a few patients you had and think what you could have given them had x happened and why you would give it or what you wouldn't give and why.

I have never been a strong book learner but being able to practically apply something really makes it stick for me. After you understand all of the why's about it the only thing you need to memorize are the dosages which can vary with local protocols anyway so I never get real hung up on doses except for the ACLS drugs.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 19, 2009)

Review this site, see if it helps:

http://universe-review.ca/R10-16-ANS.htm

Know this and how it relates to the medication(s). Most of EMS medications(s) is r/t to the nervous system as the target and desired effect is the response of the med. The adverse effect of course would be the opposite and effects as such.


----------



## marineman (Jan 19, 2009)

Great post, thanks. I just skimmed it quick to see what it had and it's going in the bookmarks for whenever I have time to read it.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

That website is very very helpful! I've printed out some pages to read through at work tomorrow. Thank you very much!


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 19, 2009)

Calcium channel blockers, wouldn't that stop muscle contraction or at least inhibit it a great deal.  Since acetylcholine and calcium or required for muscle contraction.  Maybe it just slows it down due to the low dose?


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Jan 19, 2009)

sleep with your books and flash cards under your pillow and a tape recording of someone reading the information off quietly in the background....then get up and read, write, practise scenarios using them....over and over again...till you think you can't possibly think anymore....then do it again....and just about the time you think you are NEVER going to get a handle on all of this info.... you'll be practising a scenario or re-reading something for the bazillionth time and realize "Hey!! I KNOW this!!! Yeah!!!!" ....just never give up...you'll get it


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 19, 2009)

How many drugs do you guys need to know?


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 19, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Actually.. I've taken A&P I and A&P II. I passed both with A's. I'm actually four classes away from the EMS degree after I finish medic. English Comp, Algebra, and two electives (Spanish and some social study class.).
> 
> However, I've began to think my A&P class was substandard and I might be better off retaking it with a different instructor, maybe at a different school. My school is starting to seem very much like FMTI, an infamous medic mill in the area


 
Did you take the A&P with a Lab at a community college?  And, was it the A&P I & II for EMS providers or the transferable A&P for all healthcare providers?


----------



## bonedog (Jan 19, 2009)

Review at 7 days then again at one month, put's it in your long term memory....


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Did you take the A&P with a Lab at a community college?  And, was it the A&P I & II for EMS providers or the transferable A&P for all healthcare providers?



It was at a private school, and I've found out none of my credits transfer. It was for EMS providers, taught by a brilliant paramedic. He was practically a walking dictionary but not the greatest instructor. I've really regretted going to the school I'm going to now, and this is only one of the reasons.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

ARGH.

I've read pages from that website, which is a really great website, and studied all freaking day at work. I still can't remember the ones I've studied! 

Arrrgh. I don't think I'm ever gonna get it! I'm going to be stuck as an emt for freaking ever!


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Girl...I truly feel your frustration! Chin up and keep on pressing forward...you'll be amazed, when you're on the flip side and looking back, at all the 'stuff' you learned in spite of feeling like you never could....if I can do it...(which, in some miraculous way I DID) YOU can do it!! You only think all of that studying is going in one side of your brain and out the other....some of it really is 'sticking' there somewhere in the middle and I have no doubt, based on what you've accomplished already, that you will only be "stuck as an emt for freakin ever"...if you so choose ~ better days ahead~ count on it!


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 20, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Did you take the A&P with a Lab at a community college?  And, was it the A&P I & II for EMS providers or the transferable A&P for all healthcare providers?



Here is MS you have to take full fledged A&P I and II w/ labs.  I like the labs the most and the lab practicals make you feel like you know a little something.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> My school is starting to seem very much like FMTI, an infamous medic mill in the area



At least it produced on (in)famous, good looking, talented, and cold paramedic!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> At least it produced on (in)famous, good looking, talented, and cold paramedic!



You went to FMTI!?

Oh my god.. I'm so sorry, my condolences. How did you survive!?


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

I wanted to be a medic, I studied my *** off, and I fought with Vent. A lot. And lost. A lot. h34r:-_-


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> I wanted to be a medic, I studied my *** off, and I fought with Vent. A lot. And lost. A lot. h34r:-_-



:[ What campus did you go too?


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

You wanna learn a lot, go up against her. 

I love her to death now, she helped me learn. 

Melbourne. Tis where I got my FF, and EVOC.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> I wanted to be a medic, I studied my *** off, and I fought with Vent. A lot. And lost. A lot. h34r:-_-


 
Yeah and you had to succeed or put up with me going on and on and on and on about how much more you could be...


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> You wanna learn a lot, go up against her.
> 
> I love her to death now, she helped me learn.
> 
> Melbourne. Tis where I got my FF, and EVOC.



I did EVOC at Seminole Community College :] My instructor resorted to a lot of "Use The Force, young padawan!". And we drove a van.

I didn't know you were a fire fighter! Come back to Florida, Orange County is desperately hiring! :]


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh yes I am well aware of OCFRD hiring. I refuse to apply for them. 

OFD or bust!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> Oh yes I am well aware of OCFRD hiring. I refuse to apply for them.
> 
> OFD or bust!



OFD doesn't transport! They just pop on scene, and hand off to Rural Metro. And from what I've been told OCFD is the second highest paying in the area. Apopka is also hiring! Lake County, too.

Man, I'm starting to wish I had the desire to be fire when I think of all the FDs hiring and all the EMS agencies not hiring.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE EMS, but deep down, Imma fireman. 

The Brotherhood, the jokes, the laughing, the job. It beats the pants off EMS. 

They will transport some people, and the word is, R/M isn't gonna be for much longer....


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> I absolutely LOVE EMS, but deep down, Imma fireman.
> 
> The Brotherhood, the jokes, the laughing, the job. It beats the pants off EMS.
> 
> They will transport some people, and the word is, R/M isn't gonna be for much longer....



I know. R/M is survinvg mainly on IFT transports now and the very limited 911callls they're getting. But American is nothing but IFT and is yanking their contracts out from under them.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

You look at Lake/Sumter yet?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> The Brotherhood, the jokes, the laughing, the job. It beats the pants off EMS.



I hate confined spaces. :[ I was told if I tried I'd be dropped around the maze.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

Yup. Lake Sumter, Polk County, Health Central, and EVAC. I think I'm just gonna stick to getting a tech job.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

See if an academy will let you try going through one to see how you do. 

It really isn't bad. 

The worst part was the running.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> See if an academy will let you try going through one to see how you do.
> 
> It really isn't bad.
> 
> The worst part was the running.



No no. I'll die of a panic attack! I have no desire to be fire, I really have no desire to do EMS anymore.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

Say it aint so!:unsure:

Do you need an intervention?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> Say it aint so!:unsure:
> 
> Do you need an intervention?



Bahaha. For my panic attack? Or the fact I really don't wanna be a Paramedic?


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

Either/Or. 

Take your pick, I'm feeling generous. B)


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> Either/Or.
> 
> Take your pick, I'm feeling generous. B)



Haha. I want to be a nurse, I've always wanted to be a nurse, but when I applied to nursing school the waiting list was too long and I was too impatient and EMT school was available right then, liked it in school so I went to Medic. 

That's probably why I'm having such a hard time with drugs, I'm so impatient and it's frustrating that I'm not getting it right away. I'm used to always getting things right away. It was a joke in EMT school "Does Sasha even know where her book is?" because I learned the first time, from the lecture, got A's, and didn't need to study. And here I am, not getting it the first twenty thousand times, and it's frustrating the heck out of me!


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 20, 2009)

You will probably hate me, but welcome to the real world. 

Keep on keepin on baby!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> You will probably hate me, but welcome to the real world.
> 
> Keep on keepin on baby!



Haha. I am, I am. It'll click eventually, but until it does I'm going to continue to be very very... VERY frustrated.


----------



## rchristi (Jan 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> No no. I'll die of a panic attack! I have no desire to be fire, I really have no desire to do EMS anymore.



Hang in there Sasha, remember, its always darkest before it goes pitch black.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 20, 2009)

rchristi said:


> Hang in there Sasha, remember, its always darkest before it goes pitch black.



Oh no. It's not the drugs, I made the decision looong before I tried to learn the drugs.

The only EMSy position I've ever considered staying for is Flight, but I squashed that when I went on an airplane for the first time. I gripped my seat with white knuckles and everytime we hit a bit of turbulance I felt compelled to remind my friend that whatever happens, I love her, but I'm not above using her as a floation device :] 

And I'm afraid of heights.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 20, 2009)

Browse through these sites:

http://nursingpharmacology.info/index.htm

http://biochemistry.ucsf.edu/programs/ptf/Prologue Links/Intro Pharmacology.pdf

This is why I encourage all to take college level A&P, Pathophysiology, Microbiology and at least an Intro to Chemistry. And then, tackle the two semesters of college level pharmacology.

I also recommend a journal club where you and your classmates or co-workers have to come up with a relevant article about some medication each week...and not from JEMS.   But, you can use the references in JEMS at the end of each article.

Example:
Etomindate
http://www.emtcity.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=14082&highlight=

If you want to be a nurse, there are many opportunities for specialized teams that may be of interest to you.  Right now I think the transplant teams are fascinating in all aspects from organ procurement to post op and follow up.   Also, the cardiac teams and ICUs that specialize in every possible piece of technology and technique to keep the heart, real or artificial, beating is another great area of medicine.  Trauma ICU, not just the ED, is another specialty that is fascinating.   

As a nurse, you can climb the clinical ladder at a progressive hospital to where you would not ever have a boring moment.  

But, get you foundation established while you are working in EMS.  Take the classes that transfer and can be used by any college or university you choose.  Don't waste time with classes that have nice instructors but don't know how to teach.  You may hate some of the teachers you have at a college but that should just make you more determined to pass and not repeat the class a second time.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 21, 2009)

This is pretty good

http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cach...+causes+tissue+death&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2009)

> Example:
> Etomindate
> http://www.emtcity.com/phpBB2/viewto...4082&highlight=



I read that entire thread, and did a lot of googling and flipping through Tabers for things I didn't understand. That was very educational, thank you so much for posting it!


----------



## artman17847 (Jan 21, 2009)

... I think things will really start "clicking" for you when you begin your preceptorship and actually begin using them.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2009)

We do the preceptorship all along with class. I've been cursed with a white cloud for rides. No joke, one time I was at an FD and they told me they had a code every day before lunch time for the past week and a half and have been running their bums off. Wanna know how many calls we got the 16 hours I was there? Zero.

But I'd like to thank everyone who has given advice! It's not as futile as I thought, I had began writing, grouping, etc. the drugs and today in class we ran a bunch of scenarios, I'm learning the drugs better than I thought! Thank you thank you!!


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> We do the preceptorship all along with class. I've been cursed with a white cloud for rides. No joke, one time I was at an FD and they told me they had a code every day before lunch time for the past week and a half and have been running their bums off. Wanna know how many calls we got the 16 hours I was there? Zero.
> 
> But I'd like to thank everyone who has given advice! It's not as futile as I thought, I had began writing, grouping, etc. the drugs and today in class we ran a bunch of scenarios, I'm learning the drugs better than I thought! Thank you thank you!!



Curse of the rider. Happens to everyone. The minute a student or somebody that wants some action shows up, you can take your boots off and chill until they leave. 5 minutes after they do, you will not rest till an hour after shift.


----------

